# Lisinopril 10 mg



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, i have recently obtained a 10 mg Lisinopril pill. I was wondering since its for HBP shouldnt it help with anxeity? I read on the internet and people say it gives them panic attacks. Its not a beta blocker its an ACE Inhibitor. I have one and i wanna take it. Does anyone know if it will help with my anxiety or will it leave me paranoid and dizzy?
Thanks


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been taking 20mg a day for about 3 years. I notice no difference in anxiety. I notice no effects, other than decreased blood pressure.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never tried specific ACE inhibitor, though I've used Enalapril and it definitely does nothing for anxiety -- though it works fine for lowering blood pressure. Beta blockers will at least lower pulse rate, something ACE inhibitors don't.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow i guess it wont hurt to try it i just hope i dont get dizzy off of it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^All blood pressure pills can potentially make one dizzy. BP that's too low means you'll get dizzy upon standing up quickly as not enough blood is getting to your head.

I take BP meds daily, though they've never made me dizzy, but then I have high BP so they merely bring it back down to normal.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> ^All blood pressure pills can potentially make one dizzy. BP that's too low means you'll get dizzy upon standing up quickly as not enough blood is getting to your head.
> 
> I take BP meds daily, though they've never made me dizzy, but then I have high BP so they merely bring it back down to normal.


Would you recommend it if i get hbp when i go out?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zach90 said:


> Would you recommend it if i get hbp when i go out?


How would you even know what your blood pressure is when you go out? I sure can't feel what my BP is. Without checking it I'd have no idea if it were 160/120 or 110/70. (160/120 was the highest level I've ever recorded -- that was back in 2001.)


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I can feel when my blood pressure high and i can tell others by looking at them. Stuff like eye pain head pressure chest pain veins bugling out dilated vein pain . On another person there hands or face would be red normally a white skin person would be white with blue veins high blood pressure person would have imflammed red skin blood shot eyes almost. lower bloodpressure person would be pale cold high would be hot red . low would make you feel weak high would make you feel strong.

My one intern doc presribed me enlapril is it anygood? She frigging forgot to give me the bloody script .

I've tried rampril befor i didn't like the muscle weakness and cough it cause.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^I've used Enalapril without problem.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess it wont hurt to give it a try


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Are we talking 10 mg? 40 mg?


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Are we talking 10 mg? 40 mg?


10 mg


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

From what I understand it works by lowering aldosterone levels, and the conversion of Angiotesin I to Angiotesin II. It works in a totally different way than beta blockers, so it shouldn't have any effect on anxiety.


----------

